

Arduino projects that require major hacking skills—or a bit of insanity - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/11-arduino-projects-that-require-major-hacking-skills-or-a-bit-of-insanity/

======
beatgammit
I've actually started a few of those projects myself. When I was a teenager, I
started building a sprinkler system for my family (didn't finish because I got
distracted by the modeling software).

I wouldn't say they require "major" hacking skills, but they're definitely
non-trivial. Got lots of great ideas for summer projects.

~~~
vonmoltke
I have started sprinkler and HVAC control system projects as well. I also have
one, that should be a working prototype shortly, to build a device to
automatically keep my pool topped off. I may ultimately build that one without
a microcontroller, though.

